# Manufacturers Week - DODO JUICE



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So next week we will be having another Manufacturer Week this time with our friends at DODO JUICE we will be highlighting some of their products giving you an insight to their company and 5 chances to win great prizes make sure you check it out next week in here .

Some great Prizes to be won Born to be Mild , Lime Prime ,Supernatural Hybrid, Ferrous Dueller ,Supernatural Acrylic Spritz .....

www.dodojuice.com

:thumb:


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

Would there be any chance of you showcasing Supernatural Nano Wheel Sealant as i am looking for a good wheel sealant ?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Phssll said:


> Would there be any chance of you showcasing Supernatural Nano Wheel Sealant as i am looking for a good wheel sealant ?


Maybe we will see what pops up nest week


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing this :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Really looking forward to the insight on dodo. As a newbie retailer this is the first company I came across


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Phssll said:


> Would there be any chance of you showcasing Supernatural Nano Wheel Sealant as i am looking for a good wheel sealant ?


Try this: real world test after 2 years and approx. 20k miles.

https://www.facebook.com/supernatur...9383505860228/618092871655954/?type=1&theater


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Looking forward to more from dodo, love the innovation and simple real world solutions from a well marketed company 👍


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I got the dodos trim quartz coating on my own car for more then a year,still going strong,its very durable,belive me,i tried it..


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Purple Haze was my 1st proper wax, still love it and use it from time to time, great products:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Always had a soft spot for Dodo juice and I think at one point around 2011 I had every product they had on sale.

No idea why I moved away either as now have none Really.

Look forward to being reminded of the Dodos products


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`d like to know how you came up with the name "Dodo Juice"


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

One cannot simply have enough "Dodo Juice".


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Quality stuff :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

bradleymarky said:


> I`d like to know how you came up with the name "Dodo Juice"


It was a reference to ingredients in boutique waxes, at the time when I created the first home brew that started the idea/range.

When researching ingredients to buy to experiment with, I found one boutique manufacturer was literally inventing ingredients, or maybe just renaming them to sound more exotic or special than they really were. For example, if you want plain old carnauba wax to sound better, why not call it 'Rare golden carnauba oil' and then charge double for the product? No other manufacturer has access to golden carnauba oil, either. Only you have that rare and mythical ingredient, so therefore you can command insane prices for the product. Needless to say, I was disappointed, if not disgusted, by that approach and so we called the product 'Dodo Juice' out of a sense of irony... if other manufacturers claimed to put BS ingredients in their products, then we'd claim the products had an ingredient in that is obviously and patently made up.

Effectively, it is taking the mickey out of other boutique wax manufacturers. Even today, some still peddle their BS with stupid carnauba percentages.

Of course, it could have been called Unicorn Wax or Mermaid's Tears or something, but someone used the phrase 'Dodo B0ll0ck Juice' and that had a certain ring. Contracted, it became the name. There were no google references at all to 'Dodo Juice' as a phrase at the time, so this helped in terms of brand trademark rights etc.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Dodo Factory said:


> It was a reference to ingredients in boutique waxes, at the time when I created the first home brew that started the idea/range.
> 
> When researching ingredients to buy to experiment with, I found one boutique manufacturer was literally inventing ingredients, or maybe just renaming them to sound more exotic or special than they really were. For example, if you want plain old carnauba wax to sound better, why not call it 'Rare golden carnauba oil' and then charge double for the product? No other manufacturer has access to golden carnauba oil, either. Only you have that rare and mythical ingredient, so therefore you can command insane prices for the product. Needless to say, I was disappointed, if not disgusted, by that approach and so we called the product 'Dodo Juice' out of a sense of irony... if other manufacturers claimed to put BS ingredients in their products, then we'd claim the products had an ingredient in that is obviously and patently made up.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for explaining how you came up with the brand name :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Dodo Factory said:


> It was a reference to ingredients in boutique waxes, at the time when I created the first home brew that started the idea/range.
> 
> When researching ingredients to buy to experiment with, I found one boutique manufacturer was literally inventing ingredients, or maybe just renaming them to sound more exotic or special than they really were. For example, if you want plain old carnauba wax to sound better, why not call it 'Rare golden carnauba oil' and then charge double for the product? No other manufacturer has access to golden carnauba oil, either. Only you have that rare and mythical ingredient, so therefore you can command insane prices for the product. Needless to say, I was disappointed, if not disgusted, by that approach and so we called the product 'Dodo Juice' out of a sense of irony... if other manufacturers claimed to put BS ingredients in their products, then we'd claim the products had an ingredient in that is obviously and patently made up.
> 
> ...


Love it Dom and a similar train of thought in that me and a couple of pals one being old Phil from Shinearama used to make reference to some of the more ' fancy brands' waxes contained the finest extract of Panda scrotum etc.

I think Dodo juice has a better ring to it though :thumb:


----------

